

How to create image-less cross-browser CSS3 buttons - dgmid
http://www.css3-buttonbuilder.com/

======
riamu
Nice looking application. I'm not sure that I'd ever have a use for it
personally, but it would be nice to give to the designers in the office for
when they want to prototype code for a web app.

A few points: \- It would be nice to be able to specify padding rather than an
explicit width and/or height \- It would be nice to be able to save gradient
presets (especially if you were creating a series of different buttons for the
same app) \- Would be nice to be able to specify gradient angle \- It might be
nice to include some other export options (like PNG etc. \- It might also be
nice to provide different states for the same button - hover, press etc.

